# Smarty Pants!!!



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

This little pidge came from a rehabber on Saturday. He was found in the road with a broken wing on Thanksgiving. She'd set it and found my # via the 911 database, and now he's finishing his recovery in the convalescent center with Pip, who's milking his foot injuries to the max. Pip had grown quite friendly toward me, in his loneliness, but that came to a screeching halt when SP showed up! Love at first sight??










Anyway, he's some sort of cross, look at those leggings!? Anyone have any ideas? I was calling him "Smarty Pants" cuz of the leg feathers, but since he and Pip seem so drawn to each other and inseparable, I've resorted to calling them Pip and Pippi (Longstocking). Here they are regarding me with disdain:


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

They look really cute together. I love the feathered legs. Do you think that Pippi will be able to fly again? I was looking forward to your developing relationship with Pip though. Oh well...


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

The rehabber doesn't think he can fly again, but time will tell for certain I guess. The break is healed but he still has a wound under his wing from what likely was an abscess there, so might be sore yet. It was his left wing, and you can see in the top pic that he holds it a bit funny. I hope he can come to use it at least well enough to flutter around the loft and flight pen when he's all healed up. And yes, it didn't take Pip long to forget about me.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Beautiful! Pippi looks like a cross between a utility king and feral but the beak is not quite the same and the leggings aren't usually on the kings we have seen.

Pippi looks a lot like our ****** who is my avatar and she is a mix between a utility king and black feral only minus the leggings.

I'm so glad you're able to take care of Pippi. Love the name.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I love the pictures, great name...and I love those leggings, great for those cold chilly mornings.


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

Oh my -- Pippi IS quite a looker!! And do love the new name - it's so perfect  I didn't think they were looking at you with disdain though - just saying "ah, a little _privacy here_ if you don't mind"  

Seriously - I'm so glad to hear she's recovering so well and wish her all the best for continued good health!


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

They are both so pretty. Glad you will keep them. They so deserve a good home after all they've been through.

Reti


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

For once, I have just a FEW words...


*AWWWWWWWW!!!*

and, *ALL THE BEST! They make a GREAT couple!*

Hugs and Scritches

Shi


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

tonight Pip is back to my shoulder. Poor Pippi! I've tried to explain to him that he can't play the field and must be faithful to his beautiful new GF!


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Pippi is stunning, sporting her 'longstockings'.  
Pip is equally as stunning.  

There are a couple of ferals that frequent the backyard with feathered legs. Love 'em.  

Hope things go well with Pippi.  

Cindy


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Both are gorgeous pigeons! I, too, love their little feathered legs.

Terry


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

*Update...*

Pip and Pippi moved into the loft today, Pip's feet have been fine but I left him in with Pippi for company as they seemed to get along very well...poor Pippi is having a hard day trying to figure out where she is and find a spot where the others will let her stand!  Squeak was sure happy to see Pip, but they all stare at Pippi like they've never seen a bird before. I've been letting them fly loose in the 'hospital' room, so I could see how well/if Pippi can fly. She holds the injured wing a bit oddly but is able to fly around just fine in here and in the loft and their little exercise pen. I have two other homers who are way past their quarantine period and I'm going to move them in too, but maybe not all on the same day. Then again...???


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Sounds like you're busy over there! I hope Pippi fits in and everyone gets along.


----------

